# Urdu: I remained silent



## jason85

How do you say I remained silent in Urdu?


----------



## panjabigator

/mai.n khamosh rahaa/

The ".n" is a nasal sound.  The /kh/ here is "Slightly rolled version of Scottish "ch" as in loch," as stated by wikipedia.


----------



## roh3x2n

"main Chop raha"  might be another possibility.


----------



## panjabigator

Exactly.  /chup/ and /khamosh/ are synonyms here.  I arbitrarily defined /chup/ as quiet and /khamosh/ as silent.

Platts defines /chup/ the following way:


> 16.  चुप ćup : (page  421)left;--carelessness; unsteadiness, want of principle.         चुप ćupH  चुप _ćup_ [cf. S. चुप् 'to move quietly or stealthily'], s.f. Silence, quiet, stillness;--adj. & adv. Quiet, *silent;* secret, stealthy;--quietly, silently, &c.;--intj. Silence! be quiet! (=_ćup rah_):--_ćup-ā-ćup_, _ćup-ćup_, _ćup-ćāp_, adj. & adv. Quite silent, perfectly quiet or still: silently, softly, quietly, secretly, furtively, stealthily:--_ćup rahnā_, _ćup _​ 17.  चुप ćup : (page  421)_ćup_ [cf. S. चुप् 'to move quietly or stealthily'], s.f. Silence, quiet, stillness;--adj. & adv. Quiet, silent; secret, stealthy;--quietly, silently, &c.;--intj. Silence! be quiet! (=_ćup rah_):--_ćup-ā-ćup_, _ćup-ćup_, _ćup-ćāp_, adj. & adv. Quite *silent*, perfectly quiet or still: silently, softly, quietly, secretly, furtively, stealthily:--_ćup rahnā_, _ćup sādhnā_, _ćup lagānā_, v.n. To remain silent, to practice silence, to be dumb:--_ćup lagnā_ (-_ko_), To be struck cumb:--_ćup nāṅdhnā_,​ 18.  चुप ćup : (page  421)Silence! be quiet! (=_ćup rah_):--_ćup-ā-ćup_, _ćup-ćup_, _ćup-ćāp_, adj. & adv. Quite silent, perfectly quiet or still: silently, softly, quietly, secretly, furtively, stealthily:--_ćup rahnā_, _ćup sādhnā_, _ćup lagānā_, v.n. To remain *silent*, to practice silence, to be dumb:--_ćup lagnā_ (-_ko_), To be struck cumb:--_ćup nāṅdhnā_, v.n.=_ćup rahnā_, q.v.:--_ćup_ _hoke_, adv. Silently, quietly, in silence:--_cup honā_ or _ho-jānā_, v.n. To be or become silent, be speechless; to​ 19.  चुप ćup : (page  421)v.n. To remain silent, to practice silence, to be dumb:--_ćup lagnā_ (-_ko_), To be struck cumb:--_ćup nāṅdhnā_, v.n.=_ćup rahnā_, q.v.:--_ćup_ _hoke_, adv. Silently, quietly, in silence:--_cup honā_ or _ho-jānā_, v.n. To be or become *silent*, be speechless; to be silenced.         चप्पा ćappāH  चप्पा _ćappā_ [S. चप+कः;--cf. _ćauwā_], s.m. A hand-breadth, a measure of four fingers, a span ​


/khamosh/ is define this way.


> 24.  ḵẖamosh : (page  494)rt.  'to take the fifth,' &c.), adj. Five;--s.m. An aggregate of five poetical pieces; a stanza of five lines.         ḵẖamoshP  _ḵẖamosh_ (contrac. of _ḵẖāmosh_), adj. *Silent;* dumb;--intj. Be silent! silence!
> ḵẖamoshānP  _ḵẖamoshān_, s.m. pl. (of _ḵẖamosh_), The silent ones, the dead.​ 25.  ḵẖamosh : (page  494)'to take the fifth,' &c.), adj. Five;--s.m. An aggregate of five poetical pieces; a stanza of five lines.         ḵẖamoshP  _ḵẖamosh_ (contrac. of _ḵẖāmosh_), adj. Silent; dumb;--intj. Be *silent*! silence!
> ḵẖamoshānP  _ḵẖamoshān_, s.m. pl. (of _ḵẖamosh_), The silent ones, the dead.​


----------



## linguist786

Another way to say this is: ميں نے سكوت فرمايا (maine sukuut farmaayaa) but I think the register of that is slightly higher.

سكوت = from Arabic "سـ - كـ - ت" (sa-ka-ta = to be silent)


----------



## Alijsh

Don't you have *sâket* or *ârâm* for this purpose?


----------



## linguist786

Alijsh said:


> Don't you have *sâket* or *ârâm* for this purpose?


Well if you look at my post, I've used the word سكوت, or was this not your question?


----------



## MOST-WANTED

sukut and saaket are different words in Farsi.
They have the same meaning.


----------



## panjabigator

MOST-WANTED said:


> sukut and saaket are different words in Farsi.
> They have the same meaning.



So they're synonyms?


----------



## panjabigator

Alijsh said:


> Don't you have *sâket* or *ârâm* for this purpose?



I am not familiar with the word *sâket *but I can at least say that *ârâm *would not work in this case.  /aaraam/ in Urdu means rest.


----------



## MOST-WANTED

panjabigator said:


> So they're synonyms?


Yeah they are .


----------



## linguist786

MOST-WANTED said:


> sukut and saaket are different words in Farsi.
> They have the same meaning.


I have never heard the "saaket". (Unless a native-pakistani is saying the English word "socket" )


----------



## Alijsh

linguist786 said:


> Well if you look at my post, I've used the word سكوت, or was this not your question?


Now I get it. So sokut means silent in Urdu. In Persian *sokut* means *silence* whereas *sâket* means *silent, quiet*.


----------



## Alijsh

panjabigator said:


> I am not familiar with the word *sâket *but I can at least say that *ârâm *would not work in this case. /aaraam/ in Urdu means rest.


in literary Persian it sometimes mean "tranquility, rest" but we have *ârâmesh* for this sense. *ârâm* means quiet and I thought it might also have the same sense in Urdu. So, I was wrong. Thanks.


----------



## panjabigator

Alijsh said:


> in literary Persian it sometimes mean "tranquility, rest" but we have *ârâmesh* for this sense. *ârâm* means quiet and I thought it might also have the same sense in Urdu. So, I was wrong. Thanks.



Literary Urdu draws heavily from Persian.  Though I've never seen the word, it hardly means that it doesn't exist...I almost expect to encounter it next week in my Ghazal class!!!


----------



## linguist786

Alijsh said:


> Now I get it. So sokut means silent in Urdu. In Persian *sokut* means *silence* whereas *sâket* means *silent, quiet*.


No!! _sukuut_ means silen*ce*! (in Urdu too I mean). It's the same in Persian as it is in Urdu  But note in Urdu the words are pronounced "sukuut" and "saakit" respectively.

"maine sukuut farmaayaa" literally means something like "I observed silence". It's the noun silen*ce* being used here, not the adjective silen*t*.

*saakit* is used in Urdu too, but the average Urdu-speaker might not know its meaning. Lets take an example sentence:

*يہ كتاب صرف عورتوں كے بارے ميں تذكره كرتى ہے، ليكن مردوں كے بارے ميں ساكت ہے*
_[yeh kitaab sirf aurtoN ke baare mai tazkiraa karti hai, lekin mardoN ke baare mai saakit hai]_
The book only mentions women, but it mentions nothing about men (lit. "it is silent about men").

As I said before, it comes from Arabic "sa-ka-ta".


----------

